# AOL.com problems



## Caitlyn1701 (Dec 30, 2005)

I use a G3 Powerbook with OS 9.2 on it. For a while now I have
been having problems with aol.com on my web browsers. When
I go to www.aol.com it thinks for a moment, then does not go.
The same happens when I try mail.aol.com or webmail.aol.com.
A while back I was able to get a bookmark for the signin screen
for aol.com, I believe it was through AIM. In Internet Explorer,
when I go to the link, it goes to the signin screen just fine. I put in
my screen name and password, then it goes to a page with a url
being http://webmail.aol.com/Shared/error.htm?code=80070002
and a title of 'undefined'. I tried using other web browsers as
well, that I could. When I tried using Netscape, it said that
aol.com does not support this browser anymore. When I tried
Mozilla, I was able to get onto the newer version of aol.com, but I
was not able to get to my mail due to a message saying
"Redirection limit for this URL exceeded. Unable to load the
requested page." When I attempted to use the same link that I
retrieved from Internet Explorer, I do the sign in deal, it leads me
to a page saying "Page Not Found. I'm sorry but we couldn't find
the page you were looking for. Error Code: 80070002 Report ID:
1136-m02-20051229-221348"

I'm thinking that aol.com just doesn't support os 9 anymore.
Does anyone have any imput or suggestions that may help?

Thanks!

Caitlyn


----------

